# What Color and pattern would you consider my Appy.



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry I have no help with your question but I usually do not like how appys look and are colored but he is GORGEOUS! His color and markings are different and look awesoome


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd guess he started out as a chestnut with blanket and has the varnish taking over.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

The only thing that is really weird is that he has some leopard spots in there.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He has a blanket and Varnish. He does not have "leopard spots." Some of the spots were probably in his blanket and the rest are being revealed as varnish progresses, which is 110% normal.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Yea, Hes probably some sort of Chestnut/Sorrel (whichever you prefer) on his base, he also looks to have a spotted blanket (you can tell because the varnish roaning is not effecting the clean spots on his butt/torso, that means they are true Appy spots not just a gray horse with odd marks) 
He has some Varnishing, so probably will gain more substance with age. 
He also must have some sort of gene causing his socks & face marking. I can't really tell what exactly, but they wouldn't be there if he didn't have one, My guess would be Splash and/or Sabino but That could be wrong.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy is correct on the pattern...spots is spots. He is a freaking moose...


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Moose?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I think Appy means tall by 'moose'. I think...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

MissColors said:


> Moose?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, as in a tall, heavy dude...:lol:


----------



## biosword (Dec 8, 2012)

i love appys!!!!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Your appy looks like a Flaxen Sorrel Few Spot Leopard. He does NOT have a blanket as a blanket is simply over the hips and back and is defined. 

These are Leopards with few spots


















Appaloosa with a blanket


















Beautiful appy by the way


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments 

A rotten moose. He stands millimeters under 16hh and his rear end fits a draft saddle.  his withers not so much. 

I like big butts and I cannot tell a lie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Nuala said:


> Your appy looks like a Flaxen Sorrel Few Spot Leopard. He does NOT have a blanket as a blanket is simply over the hips and back and is defined.
> 
> These are Leopards with few spots
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you are absolutely incorrect. Kelo is not a leopard, but a blanket/varnish roan as stated. It is quite common for a blanket to be expressed all the way to the shoulders, although in Kelo's case it is not, as it was in Dreamfinder. None of the horses you posted are leopards...Dreamfinder is (was) a well known ApHC Hall of Fame stallion, and is a blanket with spots. If you look closely, you will see the milk white blanket on the first horse (just as with Kelo), and will see it is whiter than the rest of him which is roaning out. The other horses you posted are merely blankets with spots - no where close to leopards...


----------

